# Determine how much space is used and available in partition



## dpalme (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a partition that I'm using for a backup system, but I'm finding it difficult to determine how much space is still available and what has been used for that partition.  I don't need a breakdown of each file, all I want is a summary of the entire partition /backups.

Can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Determine how much space is used and available in partit*

Does df(1) give you what you want?


----------



## Cogentleman (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Determine how much space is used and available in partit*

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but I just wanted to see how much disk space had in total on the HDD, so I used `fdisk -s` to get the name of the hard disk, which in this case was /dev/ada0, and followed it up with `diskinfo ada0`, which showed info about the disk, including how much space was left. I imagine it'll work for your partitions too.


----------



## Amarantus (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Determine how much space is used and available in partit*


```
df -h
du -h
```


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Determine how much space is used and available in partit*

You may also find sysutils/gdmap usefull.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Determine how much space is used and available in partit*

And if you want a nice way to figure out where the disk space is going (ie, who/what is using it all), have a look at sysutils/ncdu.  It's a graphical version of du(1) that lets you drill down into directories.  Very handy on systems with lots of users.


----------

